# '55 Luxury liner spoke sizes?



## guzziworksman (Oct 15, 2020)

I need new spokes for both wheels. I think they're 15 gauge. Off hand, does anyone know the exact specs on what spoke sizes I'll need?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

I want to say 14 ga 10 5/8" for most 26" American bicycles. V/r Shawn


----------



## ian (Oct 16, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I want to say 14 ga 10 5/8" for most 26" American bicycles. V/r Shawn



Thanks. I was wanting that info as well. Ian


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 16, 2020)

Per my vast math skills, I think what I need are 14 ga., J-bend, 270mm spokes...pls don't trust that 100%. But I think that's what 10.625 inches converts to. And yeah - my trusty tape measure verifies 10 5/8".


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 18, 2020)

Using the handy Google converter, 10.625" = 269.875mm.
I also have a couple of Bates Nationl Rules. Stainless steel, inch and metric. Hook the J end of the spoke on the edge and get the SAE units, flip it over and get the metric units.


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 18, 2020)

Yep. Thanks. I ordered 270 mm. Get 'em tomorrow. Let the lacing begin...


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 21, 2020)

Just an update: 14 gauge, 270 mm is exactly the right size.


----------

